# Spiel für nebenbei gesucht



## teachmeluv (18. Mai 2018)

*Spiel für nebenbei gesucht*

Servus zusammen,

ich suche ein Spiel, welches man parallel gut laufen lassen kann und wo keine andauernde Aufmerksamkeit erforderlich ist, aber immer wieder einen Blick wert ist und etwas im Hintergrund passiert (z.B. Rohstoffe abbauen, Erforschung etc). Als Beispiel fiele mir EVE Online ein, aber ich habe es auch gerne etwas simpler.

Zudem sollte es auf einem Surface Pro 4 laufen können (i5-6300, 8 GB RAM, Intel HD 520).

Ich danke für jeden Vorschlag


----------



## Toast mit Mett (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Spiel für nebenbei gesucht*

Stronghold Kingdoms vielleicht ?


----------



## megaSPEED89 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Spiel fÃ¼r nebenbei gesucht*

Firge of Empires ist da ne schöne Alternative.

Forge of Empires - Kostenloses Online-Strategiespiel.


----------



## Pikus (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Spiel für nebenbei gesucht*

Shakes and Fidget


----------



## teachmeluv (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Spiel für nebenbei gesucht*

Bisher keine schlechten Sachen, aber ruhig ein bisschen mehr 'Grind-Charakter', wo man aber nicht bei zu schauen muss


----------



## Gimmick (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Spiel für nebenbei gesucht*

Cookie Clicker :X


----------



## teachmeluv (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Spiel für nebenbei gesucht*

Ich habe mir jetzt Stronghold HD sowie Anno 1503 angeschafft. Beide Spiele brauchen kaum Hardware (nach aktuellen Maßstäben) und sind mehr als immersiv und machbar im Fenstermodus


----------

